# Majestic Tresses



## BobR (May 13, 2011)

I'm a relative newbie, have 6 Phrags. that for the most part, are doing well.(no flowers yet) The Majestic Tresses really puzzles me. It's about 2 years old and still looks like a seedling - 2" wide and only 2 short roots about 11/2' long. Color looks good and keeps forming new leaves, but every time a new one forms, one dies. I realize that part is normal, but staying that tiny this long? I also have a Living Fire that has 2 of the 3 newest leaves beginning to "verigate". Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, BobR


----------



## Shiva (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum BobR. Your problem is common and hard to fix. Some phrags are reluctant to grow. You can repot them and hope you get the right mix. You can change the light, the watering schedule, use more fertiliser or less, change the formula and nothing works. I have phrags like that who seem to take forever to get somewhere while those around them are thriving with the same water, the same light, the same fertiliser, the same ventilation. My feeling is it's a genetic disorder. The plant is simply a weakling that should never have been on a sales table but on a compost pile. And when we invest time, even years on those, it's hard to call it quits and throw it out. I'm learning hard to do that, to part with plants that show no sign of going anywhere. Next time you see something on a sales table, don't be afraid to ask questions like 'How old is the plant?' How do you grow it? Can I see the roots?' And if need be: 'Do you have anything bigger?'
As far as the variegation is concerned, it could be missing iron in the mix. I've had that problem recently and I put a pinch of iron dust in the water and the plant is going green again. Try garden centers if you want to find it or maybe ebay. Good luck.


----------



## goldenrose (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Bob! 
Please tell us more particulars in order to help you - 
light (windowsill, underlights, greenhouse?), temps, 
what's your potting media? have you repotted? 
source of the water your using.


----------



## BobR (May 13, 2011)

All (6) my Phrags are on a south facing windowsill with blinds so I can make adjustments when the sun is too strong. They're in plastic pots, in ceramic pots,to keep the roots from overheating and all are on moisture trays. I use small bark mix and distilled water - fertilize once a week-about 1/8 tspn. per gal.. I have a fan on and have repotted. I get plenty of new growth but no blooms. I'm beginning to think all but one are too young - avg. age about 4 yrs.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2011)

Welcome from NYC. When you say the sdlg is 2" wide do you mean NS from tip to tip? if so, that is very small, if you can try to put it under lights, also your fert ratio seems weak, what is the rate on the instructions? It would help if you couyld post photos.


----------



## Heather (May 14, 2011)

I think the 2 half inch roots sounds like a concern. Are they actively growing?

If you aren't getting blooms, I would up the light.

Any chance we could get a pic of your growing area Bob?


----------



## goldenrose (May 14, 2011)

This year has been a very gray dreary winter in the midwest, especially April. Depending on natural daylight hours your plants are somewhat dormant 5-6months of the year which could account for slow growth.


----------



## BobR (May 14, 2011)

I'll try to post a couple of photos in the next day or two. All the plants are growing, even the Majestic Tresses. It's just that it's the only one not getting any larger. The plant itself is about 2" in diameter and the roots (2 of them) are about 1 1/2" long each. Thanks all, I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## BobR (May 15, 2011)

http://www.photobucketBobR43.com/image.jpg/LivingFireverigating
http://www.photobucketBobR43.com/image.jpg/MajesticTroots
http://www.photobucketBobR43.com/image.jpg/MajesticTresses
http://www.photobucketBobR43.com/image.jpg/windowsill
Not sure I got posting these photos right, but here goes ---


----------



## BobR (May 15, 2011)

Well, obviously, that's wrong. Back Photobucket 101!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 15, 2011)

Hover over the photo with your mouse; left mouse click on the "IMG Code" little box, copy into your thread...


----------



## Shiva (May 15, 2011)

Oops! I thought my Internet connection was down again!


----------



## BobR (May 15, 2011)

Maybe the problem is that all instructions and everyone is thinking "PC".
I'm on a Mac. Make a difference?


----------



## Heather (May 15, 2011)

Nope, I work for Apple.  
Actually there's a lot of us mac users here. Shouldn't make a difference. I think in photobucket, you want to choose the image tag photo option, and then copy and paste the link in.


This might help too: 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## Heather (May 15, 2011)

Here's a screen shot of Photobucket. Bob, I think you want to copy and paste the last option - the image code in instead of the just the url.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2011)

Another Mac user -- Yay!

Welcome to Slippertalk! 

Heather's suggestion is right on, and easy!


----------



## BobR (May 18, 2011)

Easy for you! OK, here goes again ---


----------



## BobR (May 18, 2011)

No once again! 
What's the



before and after the link, in the posted instructions?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2011)

Those need to be copied along with what is in between them. Paste that whole string into the reply box in Slippertalk, and you will see your image when you click the Post Quick Reply button.


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2011)

Bob, email me the pictures and I can try posting them for you if you want.


----------



## BobR (May 19, 2011)

Getting a bit fed up Heather? I don't blame you.I am too. I always knew I was no computer wiz, but this is ridiculous. I'm going to try again a little later and if that dosen't work, (any bets?) I'll take you up on your offer. Thanks


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2011)

Not fed up at all, happy to help if I can!


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2011)

Nope, we all went thru the same learning to post thing!


----------



## goldenrose (May 19, 2011)

You're almost there!


BobR said:


> No once again!
> What's the
> 
> 
> ...





SlipperFan said:


> Those need to be copied along with what is in between them. Paste that whole string into the reply box in Slippertalk, and you will see your image when you click the Post Quick Reply button.


Yep that's part of the 'code', included that & you're home free!



BobR said:


> Getting a bit fed up Heather? I don't blame you.I am too. I always knew I was no computer wiz, but this is ridiculous. I'm going to try again a little later and if that dosen't work, (any bets?) I'll take you up on your offer. Thanks


You're gonna do it! I'm not a computer wiz either.


----------



## BobR (May 20, 2011)

Should I be typing the "Full size IMG link codes" generated in photobucket here? 
such as -


----------



## BobR (May 20, 2011)

WAIT! Why is the photo there, instead of the link code?! It didn't work, did it?!


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2011)

It worked - that's what it's supposed to do. However, it's pretty wee.


----------



## Shiva (May 20, 2011)

Once you've uploaded the picture in PB, you click once on the image code and you copy the link. Then you go to your post on SlipperTalk and paste the link inside the box with the paste command. You can write what you want above or below the link to accompany the picture. Then you can review the picture and comments and finally push the left button under the box to make the link available to everybody.


----------



## BobR (May 20, 2011)

I tried clicking on the links in photobucket but when I did they disappeared.
I'll have another look at it. This would have made a good "Seinfeld" episode!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2011)

BobR said:


> I tried clicking on the links in photobucket but when I did they disappeared.
> I'll have another look at it. This would have made a good "Seinfeld" episode!



I think the picture is tiny because somehow you copied the thumbnail instead of the image. 

I don't know about PC's, but with a Mac, I hold the mouse over the picture, and a drop-down box appears. The bottom line in that box is the one with IMG in it. When click that line, the word "copied" appears. I then go to slipper talk and paste the link. When I click "submit reply" the photo appears.


----------



## Shiva (May 20, 2011)

BobR said:


> I tried clicking on the links in photobucket but when I did they disappeared.
> I'll have another look at it. This would have made a good "Seinfeld" episode!



That's OK. When it disappears, it means the copy has worked and you can now paste it in ST. Hang on, you'll get there.:clap:


----------



## BobR (May 21, 2011)

Lets hope these are sized better. I'm not sure I remember why, who ever wanted to, wanted to see these. The windowsill faces south, the Majestic Tresses remains small (wish I could re-size that),and the Living Fire seems to be starting to verigate. Everyone keeps telling me to fertilize more. Now I'm 
doing 1/8 teaspoon twice a week. If I do more, leaves begin to yellow, esp. the besseae. I'm not sure what the proportions are, the label has long
been obliterated by water and the fert. But I bought it from Tom Kaline at Fox Valley Orchids, so I'm sure it's the right stuff.


----------



## tomkalina (May 21, 2011)

Not sure what the question is here........is it the besseae or the Majestic Tresses your having problems with?


----------



## BobR (May 21, 2011)

The Majestic Tresses has remained the same size as when I bought it from you, about 2 yrs.ago.
A couple leaves on The Living Fire (also yours)began to "verigate", but the newest looks fine.
I'm wondering if these things are normal, and if not, what might I be doing wrong?


----------



## bullsie (May 22, 2011)

While crock pots are great for stability, if you don't soak them frequently they can suck the moisture out of a mummy. Might want to see how the moisture in the mix is. Most of us grow our Phrags with a water reserve so that the roots have constant access.

Not saying its your problem. Not sure if I helped here either as I may be totally wrong....sorry.


----------



## BobR (May 22, 2011)

I've heard from a couple of sources that the ceramic pots are good for keeping the roots cool when the plants are on a windowsill. Your suggestion of water trays makes since. Does that always apply, or should I just do that in the summer?


----------



## Heather (May 22, 2011)

All the time. But, and here's where we say your mileage may vary, Majestic Tresses is a hybrid of two of the Phrag species that don't particularly like it too wet and can be prone to rot. So, I'm not sure that would be the best course of action for this plant. Generally the four long petaled species, warsewiczeanum, lindenii, wallisii, and caudatum, tend to prefer it a bit drier than other Phrags. 

Personally, I'd like to hear what Tom has to say about this. That is a very small plant and it is surprising to me that it has been that size for so long. How long ago was that photo of it out of the pot taken? Any more root growth since then? Are there any viable roots at this point?


----------



## BobR (May 22, 2011)

The photo of the roots was taken when I re-potted, about 6 weeks ago. It gets new leaves but, of course, the oldest one dies. It does have one more then when I bought it, but overall it's the same size. What do you mean by "viable roots" other then those in the photo? They seem to be, since it is alive. There are none coming out of the bottom of the pot or near the surface. Could this be an exception to the rule of keeping them root-bound? Should I try a little larger pot?


----------



## tomkalina (May 23, 2011)

I agree with Heather on this one. In general, the long-petalled species and their hybrids prefer drier conditions, and your's appears to be suffering from over-watering. Also, your besseae's new leaf appears to be suffering from some sort of phytotoxic reaction ( a reaction to some chemical/insecticidal spray).


----------



## Heather (May 23, 2011)

I also would NOT put it in a larger pot.


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2011)

Viable would mean new white roots, at least new root tips, which can't be seen with this plant. Defintely not a smaller pot. Some of these drier type phrags actually grow in trees in the wild, I would also lightened your mix, do you have any perlite or lava rock?


----------



## etex (May 23, 2011)

Go very easy on the fert. with the Majestic Tresses. I fertilize at a much lower dose for small seedlings. It looks very root-challenged.Keep it in as small a pot as possible to keep from further damaging the roots. Don't keep the mix wet,let it approach dryness,so the roots are encouraged to grow and seek water. 
Is your fertilizer liquid or dry? If liquid, maybe it has started to precipitate? How long have you had it? I would be very uncomfortable using a product on my orchids,without knowing what it was. Perhaps it would be a good idea to buy a fert, and use 1/2 to 1/4th recommended strength on your phrags, and even less on the Majestic Tresses.


----------



## BobR (May 23, 2011)

Until recently, I didn't know how different, apparently, Majestic Tresses are from most other Phrags. I just took for granted Phrags were pretty much the same. I'm sure I've been overwatering it while at the same time underwatering the others. I'm still not sure about how to use the fertalizer. It's liquid and OLD - about 4 years old. I'll be getting a new batch. You're all right about the roots. I took that photo of them when I re-potted (6 weeks ago) because they looked so different, almost black, from all the others. Short and thicker too. Would it be wise to change the M T mix, (adding perlite) and re-pot now, since I re-potted so recently? 
As for the Living Fire with the seemingly verigating leaves, I've never used any sort of spray on or near it. The newest leaf dosen't have the white lines.


----------

